# HAVOC, INC: The Web Comic



## Mangasama (May 5, 2011)

Just got the news, after much waiting and agonizing (well, I ate crackers and fumed mostly) that Radio Comix has now started the reprints of Terrie and my HAVOC, INC. comic on their site at: 

www.radiocomix.com

This will be a reprinting, page by page, of the first 9 issues, and will then include the unrekleased issue # 19.

Just a heads up!


----------



## Tycho (May 5, 2011)

Oh, hey, you're the one who did that comic? Kudos.


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

I shall read it when I have a spare minute, then tear it a new arsehole if it isn't excellent.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

Boyfriend loves this comic; any word of anything past issue 9 being printed? I heard once that Terrie didn't want the story to be finished after #9 but the comic got dropped because of deadlines.


----------



## Mangasama (May 5, 2011)

T'anks!


----------



## Mangasama (May 5, 2011)

# 10 was actually drawn and lettered, but never got topress due to the distributor insisting the series shift to graphic novel collection format. # 10 is slated to see print after they run the pages for # 9. ZOMMMMMMbies!


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

Oh, I see, it's updating page by page, not the whole load at once.

What exactly is the update schedule for that then?


----------

